# wts/wtt Items/wv



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Sale List 

HELLO ALL, RON L HERE - SERE SURPLUS WITH MORE SURPLUS and GUN Parts FOR SALE or Trade? see my web site at:http://sesurplus.shtfm.com/store/

British Number 1 mark 4 Trigger guard, used great condition, asking $12.00


British Number 1 mark 4 Trigger, used great condition, asking $8.00



12 Ga Snap cap, asking $3.00


Aftermarket Wather PPK 380 mag as new in wrap $20.00 1 only


Beretta Case and carbpoard slieve fits many Beretta Pistols, asking $20.00 1 only


1911a1 Recoil springs, have 2 asking $4.00 each


AR-15 PARTS:

Ejection door as new $5.00


A2 Flash hider, as new $20.00


M-4/AR-15A2 Pistol grip, as new, asking $5.00 each, have 2


Rear locking plate, as new $6.00



All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
308 WIN/7.62X51 MM RIFLE AMMO
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Crush washer for flash hider, as new $3.00


Magazine button as new $10.00


Selector/safety switch


Black M-16 pouch asking 12$, 1 only



Leatherman tool case only worn condition, asking $5.00


Small set byno's with case , as new, asking $25.00, 1 set only


Strike anywhere matches 300 coungt box, limited # on hand, $3.00


U.S.G.I. MARPAT BOONIE HAT SIZE 7 1/4, ASGING $15.OO, 1 ONLY


U.S.G.I. SKEETER NETTING AND SACK, ASKING $15.00


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. MARPAT SAW POUCH, 1 ONLY ASKING $15.00


U.S.G.I. MARPAT PATTERN 3 CELL M-4 POUCH, 1 ONLY ASKING $12.00


U.S.G.I. MARPAT PATTERN M-4 BELT RIG/WITH POUCHES, ASKING $30.00 1 ONLY



U.S.G.I. MARPAT PONCH0 AS NEW, ASKING $25.00


U.S.G.I. WOODLAND CAMO PONCHO LINER


U.S.G.I. Button Compass, asking $1.00 each, have 15


U.S.G.I. Whistle, asking $3.oo each have 2


U.S.G.I. Chem light Large asking $2 each have 2 


U.S.G.I. Chem Lites small asking $1.00 each have 10


U.S.G.I. Waterproof match case and matches,. as new, asking $4.00 each have 5


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U,S.G.I. Fishing kit, as new, asking $4.oo each have 3


U.S.G.I. Cable escape saw, new in package $4.00 each have 3


U.S.G.I. 1 Quart canteen Cap, used, asking $3.50


U.S.G.I. 1 Quart Canteen, used, good condition, $5.00
 

U.S.G.I. 25MM Dummy Rnd, 1 only, asking $25.00


U.S.G.I. Duffle bag O.D. Green canvas, asking $15.00, 1 only!


U.S.G.I. SMALL CANVAS STRAPS AS NEW, ASKING $5.OO EACH, HAVE 2


U.S.G.I. WW2 ERA PANTS BELTS IN TAN, BLACK BUCLE AND ANOTHER IS OPEN FACED, ASKING $8.50 EACH HAVE 1 OF EACH



U.S.G.I. Helmet bands with Luminecent "Cats Eyes", asking $2.00 each have 8


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. P-38 CAN OPENERS, NEW ISSUED, ZINK PLATED NAVY ISSUES FOR RUST PREVENTION, ASKING $2.00 EACH,


U.S.G.I. STRAP BUCKLES, EACH ASKING $8.50 EACH, HAVE 4




U.S.G.I. MACE HOLDER OR HAS HELD A BATON, ASKING $12.00


U.S.G.I. 1 Qt Canteen and O.D. Green cover, as new, asking $10.00, have 3, used good conditon including Black, $8.50
[URL=http://s265.photobucket.com/user/RONSERESURPLUS/media/MilBuys8-24-2013004_zpsc93400a1.jpg.html]


U.S.G.I. LARGE WEB BELT METAL BUCKLE GOOD USED CONDITION, ASKING $12.50 EAC HAVE 3



U.S.G.I. FIRE PASTE IN BOX, ASKING $12.00 A BOX



U.S.G.I. Tan Body armor side Pannels (No Kevlar included), asking $12..0 each pannel have 2


U.S.G.I. Gray Blanket, asking $20.00 


U.S.G.I. Water foil packs, asking $5.00 each have 2

U.S.G.I. Helmet pad, complete set, as new, asking $15.00, 1 set only


U.S.G.I. PANTS BLOSERS, NEW IN PACK, ASKING $5.00 EACH, HAVE 2 SETS


U.S.G.I. Kidey pad replacement for newer Molle pack assembly, asking $20.00 1 only



Emergency Breathing Hood, with Tank and Pouch, needs O2 refilled, 1 only specility item, asking $75.00



Lister sissors have a few pair asking $3.50 each



Iris sissors have a few pairs, asking $2.50 each


- STRIKE ANYWHERE MATCHES IN 250 count large box,or 320 in 32 count boxes in a 10 box brick! OR A 300 COUNT BOX 
ASKING $2.75 BRICK/box BOth IN STOCk
mg]http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii240/RONSERESURPLUS/strikeanywherematches.jpg[/img]

All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
308 WIN/7.62X51 MM RIFLE AMMO
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------

